# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  ترتیب رنگ در شبکه با کابل CAT5

## b_mohammadpoor

من میخواهم یک شبکه کوچک در حد 10 کامپیوتر را با کابل CAT5 راه اندازی کنم ، ترکیب رنگ در سرسیم و کیستونها را به چه صورتی باید چید تا 
اولا : ارتباط برقرار باشد .
ثانیا : سرعت با مقدار 100 برقرار باشد .


قبلا از کمک شما متشکرم  :)

----------


## vcldeveloper

سفید سبز
سبز
سفید نارنجی
آبی
سفید آبی
نارنجی
سفید قهوه ای
قهوه ای

البته اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم :roll: 
البته یه ستاندارد دیگه هم وجود داره که توی اون جای سیمهای سفید نارنجی و سفید سبز  و نارنجی و سبزعوض میشند 
اگر روتر و کارتهای شبکه شما از سرعت 100Mb/s پشتیبانی کنند با اتصال هر 8 رشته سیم می تونید از این سرعت استفاده کنید. برای سرعت 10Mb/S اتصال 4 رشته سیم هم کافیه

----------


## arshia_

سلام من یک استاندارد دارم در سرعت 100 جواب می ده
از چپ به راست بخون و کنار هم بگذار
قهوه ای-سفید قهوه ای -سبز-سفید آبی-،بی-سبز سفید-نارنجی -نارنجی سفید امتحان کن  لذت ببر... :wink:

----------


## mhaeri

میشه دقیقتر بگی
ممنون

----------


## arshia_

دقیقتر؟ سیمها متشکل از چهار رنگ و چهار سیم سفید مربوط به هر رنگ است که ما آنها را اصطلاحا به همان رنگ می خوانیم مثلا سیم سفید کنار نارنجی را نارنجی سفید می گوییم..



> قهوه ای-قهوه ای سفید  -سبز- آبی سفید-،آبی-سبز سفید-نارنجی -نارنجی سفید


این ترکیب رنگ سیمها است ...
8 تا سیم را به این ترتیب مرتب کنید بعد آنها را در سوکت آر جی 45  قرار  داده با آچار محکم کنید ...
طرز قرار گرفتن سوکت در دست شما طوری باشد که زبانه اتصال سوکت به کارت در زیر قرار بگیرد
سپس این رنگ بندی را  به مدخلهای مورد استفاده در سوکت هدایت کرده و پرچ کنید

----------


## mhaeri

قربانت
ممنون

----------


## Best Programmer

بد نیست به این مقاله نگاهی هم بکنید
http://www.ablecables.com.au/568avb.htm
 :idea:

----------


## vcldeveloper

دو نوع استاندارد برای این کار وجود داره 586A که با سفید-سبز شروع میشه و 586B که با سفید-نارنجی شروع میشه. استفاده از هرکدوم از اینها بستگی به این داره که شبکه ای که دارید باهاش کار می کنید از کدوم یکی استفاده کرده. اگر شبکه بر اساس استاندارد اول بنا شده شما هم باید از همون استاندارد استفاده کنید.
برای اتصال های Cross-Over (دو کامپیوتر با هم -بدون استفاده از هاب ) باید یه سر سیم استادارد A داشته باشه و سر دیگه سیم استاندارد B . برای هاب هر دو سر سیم باید از یک استاندارد استفاده کنند.

----------


## b_mohammadpoor

از کمک شما خیلی متشکرم

----------


## giahchin

سلام
علی آقا از توضیحات شما خیلی استفاده کردم ولی یک نکته برای من مجهول موند  :( 

شما گفتید :



> برای اتصال های Cross-Over (دو کامپیوتر با هم -بدون استفاده از هاب ) باید یه سر سیم استادارد A داشته باشه و سر دیگه سیم استاندارد B . برای هاب هر دو سر سیم باید از یک استاندارد استفاده کنند.


ولی اشاره نکردید در شبکه ای که از سوییچ هاب استفاده میشه باید دو سر سیم از استاندارد A  استفاده کند یا استاندارد B   :?:

----------


## ali643

بستگی داره که اگه در Key Stone سیمها رو رو چه استانداردی بذاری

----------


## giahchin

ببخشید می تونید بیشتر توضیح بدید !

یعنی برای نوع کارت شبکه و خود شبکه مهم نیست ما از کدوم استاندارد استفاده می کنیم ؟

اگه مهم نیست پس آیا میشه گفت که ابداع این دو نوع استاندارد فقط بخاطر اتصال های Cross-Over بوده است چرا که در شبکه با هاب نیازی به دو استاندارد وجود نداشت  :(

----------


## vcldeveloper

اگر شبکه شما از قبل سیم کشی داشته باید از همون استانداردی که قبلا باهاش سیم کشی شده استفاده کنید، در غیر این صورت هیچ فرقی نمی کنه از کدوم استفاده کنید. اما کار رو با هرکدوم که شروع کردید باید با همون ادامه بدید!

----------


## giahchin

مرسی از راهنماییتون  :wink:

----------


## rasooli89

با سلام 
من یه سویچ Dlink 16 پورته دارم که یه سری کامپیوتر بهش وصلند و یه مودم TPlink هم دارم که 4 تاخروجی داره که سه تاش به سه تا سیستم وصله و اینترنت دارند الان می خوام از اون یه خروجی مودم به سوییچ وصل کنم بقیه سیستم ها هم اینترنت داشته باشند چه باید بکنم سیم رابطشون چی باید باشه cross و یا نه ؟؟ کمکم کنید

----------

